# My New Black Diver



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Orsa 300m, fixed bars, ordinance markings on back, ETA quartz, very nice quality for the less than a quarter of a CWC.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks really good mate...


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks fantastic!

Surely Eddie Platts must be having a fit though? Isn't this just the spitting image of a PRS11 fitted with Dreadnought hands???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice ,









It reminds me of my first diver which I made several years ago,










Maybe it's time to make some more or is the market now flooded with this type of watch ?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmmm That does look like a particulary nice diver Roy what were the dimensions and Movt. of those RLT divers???

They look like they had a nice chunky Bezel Any more Pixs?

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have no more pics sorry. It was a long time ago. I think they were about 40mm.

The first ones were quartz but a few auto's were also made.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think there's always a market for that style if it's priced right Roy, which I'm sure it will be with RLT.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> Very nice ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should make more, I don't think the market is saturated with these watches, after all, they only appeal to a niche market.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Very nice ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be up for this.

Quartz with an orange seconds hand please


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Padraig, how is the lume on that watch? I've heard complaints about some of the ones coming out of Asia (not trying to imply anything about the provenance of your watch). I like the PVD Ruhla look with the Ploprof hands. Put a 2824-2 in it and I'm a customer.

As I've said before, Roy, I really like the original RLT diver, especially if it was available as an auto. However I'd be careful about the market. There are a great many homages, fakes and approximations out there already, and there is a long-anticipated homage about to be released by an English Sith Lord.
















Besides, this dive watch craze has to subside sometime. Doesn't it?









However, if you decide to do it, I'll have one


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Nalu Said:



> Besides, this dive watch craze has to subside sometime. Doesn't it? huh.gif


Nah!!!!!!!!!





















Hope not I've been wearing a diver for the last 14yrs since I traded up in 1991... it was never a fashion statement for me...























I needed a watch that could take the knocks and a diver was perfectly suited to that criteria... Lot's of water... mud... and hard surfaces!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nalu,

I've bought 3 watches from this particular vendor from Hong Kong. The only gripe I have is the lume job is too faint.

I also have the Ruhla look with the ploprof hands and eta movement. The lume job on that is a tiny bit better. The only minor gripe, if you live with it,







it the loose springy bezel. Otherwise its a cracking good watch.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Hakim, I'd heard that. I'm looking at the exact model you have. For the price it's hard to beat. Even if I have to send it off to Jack at IWW for an 'augmentation', it would be a good deal.

I'm sure someone here knows how to tighten the bezel.

Mike, I'm the same. I'm just hoping the fad passes so prices will subside a bit. Getting the last few (hah, right!) divers for my collection is causing wallet angina.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh yeah, one more thing I forgot to mention. The crown actually screws completely off and there is another seperate crown inside for adjusting the movement itself i.e. the main crown acts like a "canteen crown". Its a bit of a pain in the arse as the second crown is tiny and the crown guards get in the way. You just have to take your time adjusting this beast







. The watch is quite big (Marine Master size I guess) utilizing 24mm straps.

However, I must say this watch has presence.







My wife reckons its one of the best looking watches I have. Who am I to argue?









Here's a pic of my watch. I changed the strap to a kevler type.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

24mm ...Cool.....It will be my first


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> Maybe it's time to make some more or is the market now flooded with this type of watch ?


I'd be interested. I really liked the original diver that you did when I first saw the picture - the bezel looks better than on most of the watches of this style. Auto would be nice.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

hakim said:


> I've bought 3 watches from this particular vendor from Hong Kong. The only gripe I have is the lume job is too faint.


Hakim

Could you PM me the vendor's details please.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Orsa 300m, fixed bars, ordinance markings on back, ETA quartz, very nice quality for the less than a quarter of a CWC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes looks smart that Paul.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Another gripe I would have is no lume on the bezel's 12 pip. I note that Padraig's watch has it. Not a good idea in a diver as your bezel is then useless at night.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

hakim said:


> Oh yeah, one more thing I forgot to mention. The crown actually screws completely off and there is another seperate crown inside for adjusting the movement itself i.e. the main crown acts like a "canteen crown". Its a bit of a pain in the arse as the second crown is tiny and the crown guards get in the way. You just have to take your time adjusting this beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have I missed something...?? That is a greeeaatt lookin watch! I've reread the threads but can't find a mention of wot it is tho. Pleeze tell me so i can get one ( oh, and wots the strap too!!







)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Red...Its a ''Orsa ETA auto''

Good looking watch isnt it









The strap is a 'kevlar type' not sure if Roy does them or not...Ill check...

Yes he does...Only Â£6.95









http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/waterproof_.html

Im not certain that the one on the Orsa is the same but they look to be....

Just remembered the Orsa is 24mm!!


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Hi Red...Its a ''Orsa ETA auto''
> 
> Good looking watch isnt it
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help Jasonm. I've done a search of the net and am only returned here!!. Can you help m,e further and tell me where i may buy one please?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Red, youll have to ask Hakim to tell you that.....Sent him a PM through his profile and Im sure he will help...


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Hi Red, youll have to ask Hakim to tell you that.....Sent him a PM through his profile and Im sure he will help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!









Many Thanks


----------

